# Cincinnati Bicycle Event 2013



## TheFizzer (Jan 9, 2013)

Looks like we are going to try to keep it at the same park & picnic shelter every year & the first Saturday in June also.  We've got the picnic shelter already reserved for June 1, 2013 at Winton Woods park at the Sweetgum Slope Shelter & the event starts at 11 a.m. & goes until 4 p.m.  Free Food, Skid Contest, Slow Drags, Tons of Door Prizes, T-Shirts, Give A Way bicycle & also awards for the coolest bikes.  Last year we had over 125 people come with bikes!!!!!!!!  All proceeds go to MDA.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 9, 2013)

i went last year and had a great time! Hanging out with other bike nuts, eatin hot dogs, sold a few items, then took a wrong turn on the ride and got lost.....haha....its a big park!


----------



## TheFizzer (Jan 9, 2013)

Flat Tire said:


> i went last year and had a great time! Hanging out with other bike nuts, eatin hot dogs, sold a few items, then took a wrong turn on the ride and got lost.....haha....its a big park!



Ha ha!!!!  Hope you can make it again Don.


----------



## TheFizzer (Feb 6, 2013)

We have a nice large covered shelter reserved & we'll all be taking a ride around the 1 mile bike loop around the lake.


----------



## TheFizzer (Feb 6, 2013)

The donations are starting to come in.  This will be one of our door prizes thanks to the Bicycle Museum of America.  They donated 10 free museum passes for us to give away as a door prize.


----------



## TheFizzer (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks to The Cabe for donating this cool t-shirt as a door prize


----------



## TheFizzer (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks to bikeworldusa.com for donating some Electra grips, stickers, horns, mirrors & a Coca-Cola bell as door prizes.


----------



## TheFizzer (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks to The Bike Tailor for donating some tires, grips, pedals, chain & a bell for door prizes. Check em out at thebiketailor.com


----------



## TheFizzer (Mar 5, 2013)

A big thanks to Retro Cruiser Bicycles for donating 2 really nice black cruiser seats.


----------



## TheFizzer (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks to Fuel Coffee for donating a $20 gift card!!


----------



## TheFizzer (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks to Darin at Killer Designs. He will be at the ride & he has donated his talent of pinstriping your bike as one of the door prizes
http://www.killerdesignsbydarin.com/#!__bio


----------



## TheFizzer (Mar 14, 2013)

A BIG thanks to http://www.elementcycles.com/ for donating this brand new Brooks B17 Saddle as a door prize for our June 1st ride.


----------



## TheFizzer (Mar 14, 2013)

WIN THESE BIKES!!!
A pair of brand new Electra Cruiser bikes!


----------



## TheFizzer (Mar 14, 2013)

This years shirts.


----------



## TheFizzer (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks to ratrodbikes.com for donating some really cool shirts & stickers.


----------



## TheFizzer (May 9, 2013)

June 1st.  It's coming up quick!!


----------



## TheFizzer (May 25, 2013)

Next week is the big show!!


----------



## TheFizzer (May 27, 2013)

Put this address in your GPS and it will take you right to the correct park entrance:
10135 Corbett Road, Cincinnati, OH 45240


----------



## TheFizzer (Jun 1, 2013)

Rain or Shine today!!!!


----------



## Oldnut (Jun 1, 2013)

*Cincinnati bike show*

First class event great people,food and some sweet bikes.well worth anybody's time to go.the drizzle rain went away about 12:30 So it worked out well i won't miss one of there shows.all-around good time.


----------

